
Show HN: OpenVPN in 4MB – Or how I learned to stop worrying and love the WR840N - milankragujevic
https://milankragujevic.com/openvpn-in-4mb-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-tl-wr840n
======
eliaspro
Why not simply Wireguard?

